

Shortest way to reverse a string in programming languages - aligajani

My vote goes to Python: [::-1]<p>Can your&#x27;s do better? Better here is &quot;shorter&quot;
======
dalke
As usual, APL wins: ⌽'string' . In J that's |.'string' .

See
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Reverse_a_string](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Reverse_a_string)
for plenty of other examples.

~~~
aligajani
Interesting, how would one go about finding ⌽ on a keyboard.

~~~
boo_radley
In the usual way, of course.

------
JCJoverTCP
if length of the string is 1, this may shorten some answers, no?

~~~
aligajani
Well, in Python the reversing is as short as a print

